# Area K Sawdust Area



## magnum (Apr 17, 2000)

O.K. guys I scouted in Area K this weekend. Of course I have never hunted in that area before. I have heard mention of the Sawdust Area and have no idea where it is. Scouted in the State Forest in Wexford County on the Manistee River. Did manage to get some turkeys to answer for a shock call and even saw a few hens. I feel like its hit and miss right now. I guess I was in the wrong are for the Sawdust Area. Any help finding it or another area in the National Forest? I have the 3rd hunt 4-15 May. 

------------------
Magnum


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Try around Reed City and Evart. There are a bunch of birds in the area. And there is plenty of public land. 2nd choice would be Mecosta, look for small sections of state land...


----------



## magnum (Apr 17, 2000)

Thanks Mechanical Head! I'll take a look around there next weekend. 

------------------
Magnum


----------



## budworks (Apr 21, 2000)

> Originally posted by magnum:
> *O.K. guys I scouted in Area K this weekend. Of course I have never hunted in that area before. I have heard mention of the Sawdust Area and have no idea where it is. Scouted in the State Forest in Wexford County on the Manistee River. Did manage to get some turkeys to answer for a shock call and even saw a few hens. I feel like its hit and miss right now. I guess I was in the wrong are for the Sawdust Area. Any help finding it or another area in the National Forest? I have the 3rd hunt 4-15 May.
> 
> *


i found many birds in the two track areas of brown bridge and ranch rudolph area of mayfield/kalkaska/southboardman area. got a 20# 10" 1" spur bird on tuesday. birds are quiet and the weather sucks right now. hunt hard and call out the truck window down two tracks to find birds. also, try by the buckley/kingsley area. i think those areas were section k i can't remember. good luck

------------------


----------



## deerless (Feb 29, 2000)

I Know Where There is a saw mill in area k, Where they have gigantic hills of saw dust piled exerywhere, is this what you are looking for?


----------



## magnum (Apr 17, 2000)

Deerless,

Could be for all I know. I have only heard mention from other threads and word of mouth, but was never told where it was or what kind of sawdust area. Getting anxious to get in the woods next week and find some toms.

Any help would be great

Magnum


----------

